# Amazing Burn



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

This was the result of in depth conversation and smoking while not paying it too much attention. The Padron No35 is always an excellent smoke and apparently it holds up...very well.

This was smoked upright in a nice chair without looking towards the sky the whole time


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow! That is an amazing ash


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dayum!!! That is a nice ash!


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

Hahaha my thoughts exactly! I was surprised to say the least when my fingers started getting warm and I looked down.


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow! Very impressive. That must be a well constructed cigar.


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

I can honestly say that I have never had a Padron that didnt smoke well. The pyramid can be a little tight near the band, but it loosens up after a while. I'll have to perform the same ash test but consciously on a Principe


----------



## JMcC (Aug 10, 2010)

That is impressive, no surprise from Padron though. Always top quality.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Even across the ranges they do well.


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace (May 18, 2011)

wow that is ridiculously awesome


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

That easily tops my Diesel Shorty Inverted Stand - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/293256-inverted-shorty-stand.html

Im gonna have to try harder and get some tips from you! :lol:


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

Next time I'll take a picture of it being held out to the side  We setup a little display before heading out that night with the smoke in an ashtray with a tape measure for the owner to find heh.


----------



## Murph2che (Aug 6, 2011)

Goodness, that is impressive!


----------



## AlanP (Aug 14, 2011)

vary nice Derek very nice...


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

hahaha thanks Alan! You'll notice that this was enjoyed at our friendly neighborhood B&M


----------



## AH64Driver (Aug 8, 2011)

Dang... that is some sweet ash!


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe Padron is a mixed filler, so that is a outstanding ash for a Padron. How did you drink your beer laying on your back LOL:cf:cf


----------

